# St.Marks trout...



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

We've been finding a few good ones here and there.
My novice guest released this today in the wind...
Live shrimp on a jig head around the oyster bars...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

That's a beauty. Now he can swim away and make more little trout for me to catch.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob!


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

It was just a few feet from this one, last Spring… boat anchored in the exact same spot.


----------

